# Eurotunnel with the Caravan & Motorhome Club



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I just booked out spring trip to France / Germany, as usual direct with Eurotunnel on their website. Just out of interest I thought I would check arranging the same booking dates through the Caravan and Motorhome Club, after all their website proclaims.
About us

We are dedicated to exploring all that touring has to offer, ensuring excellent service is provided to our membership."

Yeah right. This was within 24 hours and for the exact same dates going out early May and back early July.

The difference was that going via the club was £79.90 dearer, yes I don't joke, £79.90

Just to make sure prices hadn't changed overnight I tried the same booking going direct to Eurotunnel and it was the same as I had booked the previous day, so the Club was still £79.90 dearer.

So if you are temped to use the Club to book I advise you to try going direct first.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I oncewent to book with the CMC and they gave me a price. After putting the phone down I realised that the ferry times didn't match our requirements so I rang them back for an alternative departure time. Very quickly and pleasantly the girl gave me a new crossing time at £20 cheaper. I thought that the club was supposed to get and give you the best possible deal!
Since then I've always booked myself.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We use the C&M Club booking for virtually all our cross channel trips. I always check the prices from the direct companies websites and have fortunately never have had this experience.

Recent bookings, P & O Dover/Calais return Dec 26th - Jan 2nd, £460. Club booking, £185. Easter this year, P & O, £355, same times with C & M Club, £190, July this summer, Euro-tunnel, £85 more expensive booking direct. The savings we have made over the last few years has paid for the membership several times over.

The price reduction when changing times is quite common, we routinely book late evening crossings and the price for the sailing either side of our chosen time is often different.

The original poster must have just been unlucky with the desired timings.

Mike


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

mcpezza said:


> We use the C&M Club booking for virtually all our cross channel trips. I always check the prices from the direct companies websites and have fortunately never have had this experience.
> 
> Recent bookings, P & O Dover/Calais return Dec 26th - Jan 2nd, £460. Club booking, £185. Easter this year, P & O, £355, same times with C & M Club, £190, July this summer, Euro-tunnel, £85 more expensive booking direct. The savings we have made over the last few years has paid for the membership several times over.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I was unlucky, but I am also wondering if the time of year and length of stay make a difference.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I always used to find that direct was cheaper though haven't been over to France for 3 years but as long as i booked a reasonable time in advance it was usually 70-80 pounds each way.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

We have always found that the C&MC booking service has always been about 10% cheaper than when booking direct. I always check the direct booking websites before booking thro' C&MC.

Richard


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we've recently (March) gone through the C&MC for Tunnel tickets - booked singles as we were unsure of our return date. both times I booked I checked with both Eurotunnel and Aferry and the C&MC came out cheaper both times.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I always forget to check the C&MC to see if its cheaper but then again, I always use Tesco vouchers trebled up in value, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Check Camping and caravan club as we have consistantly found them outdoing most on price, even though we are members of both clubs, we tend to use CCC more.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I just compared the ticket I booked with DFDS for crossing back to UK in May and the CMC were £7 cheaper. Wish I'd remembered to book with them lol

DJM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Booked with CC as it was then, Hull to Zeebrugge, gave full information about size of vehicle, length including bike rack. was quoted a cheaper price than P&O direct. Admittedly did not do a good job of checking when I printed out details. CC had booked for base van we got measured at the docks and the increase we had to pay was more than the saving. Knew Hull measures so had stressed length of van and rack. At least we don't need to worry about that with this van.


----------

